# HIT THE MOTHER LOAD, WOWWWWW.



## hemihampton (Oct 31, 2014)

Wasn't expecting this. I see this cop parked in front of my Construction site I want to dig at. SO, To stall time until he leaves I go to a old 1880's neighborhood to poke around with my new probe. Instead of poking around with the new probe I end up peeking under the rear porch or crawlspace under rear porch through a little hole. I'm shocked at what I see, A bunch of old wooden bushel baskets full of old bottles. Then wooden Pre Pro Beer Crates full of bottle. Pics Below. LEON.


----------



## deenodean (Oct 31, 2014)

Oh MY !! How many seconds did your heart stop??  Now lets see the crop !!


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 31, 2014)

This was in a old burned down dilapitated late 1800's house. House was probably slated for Demolision soon. Why let the bulldozers plow over these & toss in big dumpster? SO, I saved them from a future of neglect & brutality. LEON.


----------



## sandchip (Oct 31, 2014)

Way to go, Leon!  That is so cool.


----------



## sunrunner (Nov 1, 2014)

It pays to check every crawlspace and under the porch . down here in the south most houses are built on pylons . some time you may find stuff under them, if plumbers or cable guy didn't get there first.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 1, 2014)

Must be hundreds of bottles. Some even had the original wire lightning stopper. Got excited when I seen some blobs with wire lightning stopper but ends up false alarm, just those common citrate bottles   The Wooden crate is a STROHS Beer crate (pre 1919, prepro) & I have enough Strohs bottles to fill it. I know the Strohs brothers that ran Strohs Brewery, John William Strohs the 3rd & Ed Strohs, wonder if they would be Interested in it? Probably to rough for them? LEON.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Nov 1, 2014)

good for you Leon. you deserve a bit of luck. you've beenpaying your dues. please be careful cleaning any pyro stuff youmay find. talk to someone with experience. some of that stuff is selling for crazy money. sweet !! Jim 














!!


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 1, 2014)

What is Pyro Stuff?


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 1, 2014)

Filled my whole Truck Bed up. Now it's time to see what I got? LEON.


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 1, 2014)

cool stuff!...are the baskets worth anything?.....or are they completly gone.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 1, 2014)

Well, Good news & Bad news. Bad news is they are 90% Strohs. Which is probably the #1 most common 1900-1919 embossed Detroit Beer Bottle. With a Max worth of $5.00.  The big $1.00 If you really want to sell them & thats a maybe at $1 someone would buy them. Good news is I did find maybe 10 good ones & 5 really good ones in my opinion. not counting duplicates.. Some pics below.  Champion Products with wire lightning stopper. Probably Prohibition era but kinda late for a stopper & no cap/crown? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 1, 2014)

Here's some more. Stromberg. Never heard of it? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 1, 2014)

Heres a Cool one. Found a little 7 oz. one of these at the Construction site only 1/2 hour after I left this place. Notice the Eagle is different. Wolverine. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 1, 2014)

White Star. Will go good with my White Star red lettered Seltzer. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 1, 2014)

Art Deco Wolverine. Got 2 different styles. One that is more straight & sez Patents Applied for. Then this more Curvy shaped bottle that has a 1924 Patent # & Date.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 1, 2014)

Got some FAYGO 26 oz bottles. after finding a few of these I was hoping some older FEIGENSON version would pop up. Got lucky, 1 did but only 1. Pic of 2 light amber beers. Got a Grilli Art Deco bottle but forgot to get a pic of it. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 1, 2014)

Here's a Pic of the Grilli's Art Deco 1920's bottle. Has some cool shapes to it. LEON.


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 1, 2014)

That's a really nice one.


----------



## sandchip (Nov 1, 2014)

I like that S&S.  All nice finds and something that sure don't happen every day.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 1, 2014)

Got tired of cleaning Strohs & slicks so only cleaned half of them. Went through them all to find any good ones to clean. Got 4, maybe 5 different Citrate of Magnesium bottles. LEON.


----------



## UncleBruce (Nov 1, 2014)

Exciting stuff.  Thanks for sharing your good fortune and fun.  Don't quit looking.  [8D]


----------



## madman (Nov 1, 2014)

very nice finds!  those wolverines are cool,  dug one when I was a kid, but its got the pryoff type closure, wow im jealous anything for sale???????????


----------



## sunrunner (Nov 1, 2014)

hay, man you win , that's all there's to say. you did good.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 1, 2014)

madman said:
			
		

> very nice finds!  those wolverines are cool,  dug one when I was a kid, but its got the pryoff type closure, wow im jealous anything for sale???????????



 I'd sell or trade any doubles or duplicates. LEON.   P.S. The good thing I noticed is once I rinse the dirt off these bottles, they are practically mint & shiny. No need to tumble. Not like a dug bottle which can sometimes be pretty rough & beat up & need heavy duty tumbling.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 1, 2014)

Seems somebody threw in this newer 1940's paper label quart michigan beer bottle. everything else seemed to be 1920's & older.


----------



## RCO (Nov 2, 2014)

wow that's a lot of bottles , I like the art deco soda's  , any idea where the homeowner found them to begin with ? a collector maybe or was there a dump nearby ? it looks like they were found somewhere else and stored in the basement area


----------



## truedigr (Nov 2, 2014)

You need a flashlight and crawl under the whole floor. I have found some of my best bottle finds under old houses. I crawl under any old house I get a chance to. RC


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 2, 2014)

hemihampton said:
			
		

> Here's some more. Stromberg. Never heard of it? LEON.


Me either. Haven't heard of Stomber either and don't get much that's useful on a quick search.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 2, 2014)

RCO said:
			
		

> wow that's a lot of bottles , I like the art deco soda's  , any idea where the homeowner found them to begin with ? a collector maybe or was there a dump nearby ? it looks like they were found somewhere else and stored in the basement area



I'd guess from the looks of it they have been stored under there for 50-80 years. Maybe it's not visable in pics but the bottom of baskets were sunken like 4 inches into the dirt so they been there awhile. Which probaly means he bought them at the store when new & stored them soon after drinking is my guess? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 3, 2014)

Pics of some of the better stuff. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 3, 2014)

6 more better ones.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 3, 2014)

4 Different Citates. I'm guessing these are common, I find them in dump all the time. Is any of the 4 varitions tough or tougher then the other 3 though? LEON.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Nov 3, 2014)

Great finds Leon


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 3, 2014)

*Wow indeed.*

The second Citrate bottle in picture one is identical to the first intact antique bottle I ever found. Anything atop the closure? I always wondered what the top would look like. 
Incredible finds you have been making lately. Absolutely shocking and incredibly difficult to believe if it weren't for the abundance of evidence. Let's just hope this isn't followed by a period of finding nothing. Lol. I've been looking at your other recent posts as well. Congratulations, Man.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: Wow indeed.*

Thanks Spirit Bear.


----------



## sunrunner (Nov 5, 2014)

call  Dal Pooch!


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 5, 2014)

sunrunner said:
			
		

> call  Dal Pooch!



 What?


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 9, 2014)

Went back today to take a quick peek around. Did not find anything. Might be a privy to find in back yard though? Here's a pic of the 2 houses in question, the one is burned down & ready to fall down. Not the best neighborhood. LEON.


----------



## Plumbata (Nov 10, 2014)

Sweet score Leon, you didn't even need to dig for them! Hopefully next time you'll find bushels full of hutches and blobs.


----------



## sunrunner (Nov 10, 2014)

don't know how it is in Michigan ,but houses of that age don't usually have privy's.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 10, 2014)

sunrunner said:
			
		

> don't know how it is in Michigan ,but houses of that age don't usually have privy's.



 What age do you think these are? And why no privy's? LEON.


----------



## RED Matthews (Nov 18, 2014)

Well, interesting - but if the pictures do not let you see the whole embossed reality - the information should be printed in the relative text.  "/ So we can know what is on them."RED M.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 18, 2014)

Unfortunately embossed bottles are hard to photograph & capture the Embossing, Which is why alot of people will color the Embossing white or other colors to make them more readable. Also this site will only show the pics so big which is not really big at all further complicating matters. I could of taken close ups of each individual bottle if somebody was really Interested in seeing that? LEON.


----------



## sunrunner (Nov 18, 2014)

thay look like 1910 to 1920s styles .


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 18, 2014)

sunrunner said:
			
		

> thay look like 1910 to 1920s styles .



Yes, Thats about what I figured. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## glass man (Nov 18, 2014)

GLAD FOR YOU! Woulda been even better if the bottles had been 20 years or more older..but still a great haul!!JAMIE


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 18, 2014)

Yes, if the baskets were full of Hutches that would of been great. BUT, They could of been full of 1950's or 60's bottles too I guess. I'm happy with what I got. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 18, 2014)

Found this rare Tombstone Hutch in the back alley nearby earlier in the spring. Also found a blob beer in alley & also what looked like a 1860 black glass bottle. LEON.


----------



## ScottBSA (Nov 22, 2014)

That is a heck of a haul.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 22, 2014)

sunrunner said:
			
		

> thay look like 1910 to 1920s styles .



I thought you were talking about the bottles, I think the houses are older then that. I don't got a sanborn map of that block but all the blocks next to it & nearby all have house on the 1897 map & 1906 map. Found lots of pre 1900 bottles & shards on next street. LEON.


----------



## madman (Nov 22, 2014)

want to sell any?????????????


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 23, 2014)

madman said:
			
		

> want to sell any?????????????


I'd sell any doubles. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 19, 2020)

Bumping this old post up for my Buddy Ted.


----------



## emeyetee (Aug 19, 2020)

Hahah killed it !! Good job!!


----------

